# We bought a house...



## GlassSandwich84 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Not sure how to break this to you, but you and your lawn equipment bought a storage shed.

Hope you didn't pay too much, and that you got a good finance rate on your store credit card. :rofl:


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I need a house like yours. Garage is getting tight


----------

